# Ways to think



## raja1020 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys, My name is Shawn. Im 16, and I've had Anxiety and derealization since june of last year. I will get beter. YOU will get better. Remember the word better. Time for a reality check. Most likely, whether you remember or not, you've felt this before. But at that time, the DP/DR went away quickly. You will get it again. BUT. It won't be as bad, not as intense or as long lasting. With plenty of time DP/DR free in between. I'm making progress. But here's some things that you should think when the DP/DR is at it's highest.

1.) WTF am I worrying about? I'm not crazy, I'm not Schizphrenic!! This sensation is just my brain, tired of the constant worry and anxiety I've put it through! How will worrying about my Mental Health help?

2.) This is just a sensation! I'm 100% fine. The world and I are both 100% real! My brain just percieves it this way.

3.) If I'm not Schizophrenic or crazy, and Everything is real, including me, WTH am I worried about? I need to just recognize that this is a sensation.

4.) The final thought. Since I've figured out what I am feeling, realized that it won't harm me, nor is it a sign that something harmful is happening, I need to go on with the thing that IS real, that IS important. (School,Homework,Work,Cooking,ANYTHING)

For when that Nasty memory loss, brain fog strikes...
NOTE: take memory supplements
1.) This is happening because of the FEAR and constant thoughts of DR/DP. 
2.) This isn't me going insane
3.) Let me focus on the task at hand.

Repeat as necessary


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Your so correct


----------

